# Поддержка  in-ku.com > Поддержка форумов >  Ответы  на вопросы по работе форума. Для новичков и не только.

## Mazaykina

Дорогие друзья!
С каждым днем  интернет проникает во все более удаленные уголки стран СНГ. Кто-то опытный юзер и эта тема ему не нужна, а кто-то делает первые шаги в познании интернета. Именно для вас, начинающие пользователи и создана *СПРАВКА*. Прежде чем вы начнете знакомиться с  форумом, прочтите внимательно все описания форумских функций, это вам поможет быстрее адаптироваться и начать общаться.

----------

Larisa1982 (06.10.2016), nika.nik.37 (09.01.2018), Tee (20.05.2017)

----------


## Quatro Алексаха

Я извиняюсь, может я в правилах где-то не дочитала, но  иногда не могу открыть страницу, мне пишут:  Вход - после испытательного срока. А как это понять? Я -новичок! :)

----------


## Mazaykina

> А как это понять? Я -новичок! :)


Прочтите внимательно личное сообщение, которое было мною отправлено. там все написано.

----------


## Quatro Алексаха

Спасибо за ответ! Но, ответ меня не удовлетворил! Ещё раз прочитала, и опять не нашла про  испытательный срок? Если Вы админ, ВЫ должны помочь, а не посылать! Тем более, ваш ответ на мой вопрос занял бы не более слов. Ещё раз спасибо, красиво приняли в свою семью.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Но, ответ меня не удовлетворил! Ещё раз прочитала, и опять не нашла про испытательный срок


Я понимаю, что есть люди, читающие через строчку.  :Aga: 
*Это скопированное ЛИЧНОЕ СООБЩЕНИЕ, которое посылается КАЖДОМУ новичку, зарегистрировавшемуся на форуме для того, чтобы помочь им не потеряться в потоке информации и найти СВОЙ уголок для комфортного общения*.


> Сообщение от Mazaykina
> Спасибо за регистрацию! Мы рады приветствовать Вас, нового участника нашего большого дома ИНКУ, что означает Inter Kultur Haus - Интернациональный Дом Творчества! 
> Мы надеемся, что Вам здесь будет не только информативно полезно, но и комфортно, ведь Дом, к который Вы пришли уникален и аналогов в интернете Вы не найдете, как по количеству необходимого материала, созданного и собранного нашими пользователями, так и по ДРУЖЕСКИМ связям, которые зарождаются у нас на РЕАЛЬНЫХ встречах, проводимых во многих регионах не только СНГ, но и Европы. Кто знает, может Вы станете не только активным форумчанином, но и Активистом Международного Общественного Движения, которое было создано 1 июня 2010 года http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=315 ! 
> Хотим напомнить, что Вы пришли на форум в первую очередь для общения, а не только для скачивания нужной информации. Здесь у Вас появится уникальная возможность познакомиться с коллегами из разных стран, получить профессиональную поддержку, поделиться своими наработками и идеями в различных видах творческой деятельности и принять участие в реальных встречах, организовываемых администрацией и активистами Интернационального Дома Творчества. Для этого- представьтесь в соответсвующих темах http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=296 и заполните профиль. Это поможет Вам найти коллег и друзей в Вашем регионе, влиться в наше Международное Общественное Движение и получить поддержку активистов форума, проживающих в Вашем городе.
> 
> *Молчание на форуме НЕ ПРИВЕТСТВУЕТСЯ, ведь мы же не сайт, куда можно просто прийти и скопировать нужный для себя материал. Поэтому, пользователи, не написавших ни одного сообщения имеют меньше прав и возможностей, чем те, кто включился в общение и которым постепенно откроются все разделы, пока недоступные и в которых собран уникальный АВТОРСКИЙ материал форумчан - профессионалов своего дела. Только ОГРОМНАЯ просьба! Не спрашивайте админов и модераторов- когда откроются все разделы. Они открываются АВТОМАТИЧЕСКИ после прохождения испытательного срока, а именно: 30 дней на форуме и 30 написанных сообщений.*
> Т.к. весь материал предоставляется пользователями форума БЕЗВОЗМЕЗДНО, хотим предупредить тех, кто захочет использовать его в корыстных целях -продать или присвоить авторство, скопировать и выставить на своих сайтах авторские фотографии, тексты и документы, созданные нашими пользователями- в этом случае вступает в силу закон, который гласит, что в интернете ТАКЖЕ существует право ПЕРВОЙ публикации и любое копирование без разрешения автора карается по всей строгости закона http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=127223 . Соответственно авторы, чьи материалы оказались у нас на форуме БЕЗ ССЫЛКИ на ваши страницы могут обратиться к администрации с требованием их удаления. 
> На многих форумах выписаны Правила поведения. У нас правило одно: общайся в виртуале так, чтоб не было стыдно посмотреть в глаза при встрече.
> С наилучшими пожеланиями,
> ...

----------

ivasenko (24.11.2018), Люда-Мила (11.03.2020)

----------


## Quatro Алексаха

Ну, вот это дело другое! Спасибо огромное!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Будем работать!!!!!!!!! Извините, если, что не так!!!!!!!!

----------


## Lin-natal

Спасибо за объяснение, а то недоходило что как и почему,мы то из тех, которые читают через строчку, как говорят один глаз читает другой спит. Вот уже не первый год на форуме, а было все не понятно.

----------


## ilarionova

Здравствуйте, Марина!
Я сегодня обнаружила вместо фото-аватарки-----смайлик. Не пойму , что это такое?  Ведь я ничего не меняла.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Я сегодня обнаружила вместо фото-аватарки-----смайлик. Не пойму , что это такое? Ведь я ничего не меняла.


Не знаю, о чем вы говорите, я вижу на аватаре букет цветов.  :Yes4:

----------


## ilarionova

Да, теперь букет цветов, который я вчера выставила. А был смайлик такой маленький улыбающийся.

----------


## Ясмин

А поиск новых сообщений временно отключен?

----------


## Dimona

Можно, и я присоединюсь к вопросу Ясмин! Мариночка куда поиск делся?

----------


## tataluna

Да! Поиск действтельно не работает! 
У меня вопрос. В тему НОВЫЙ ГОД вроде вход после 30 сообщений? Или я ошибаюсь?

----------


## Mazaykina

> А поиск новых сообщений временно отключен?


девочки, поиск ВРЕМЕННО отключен, тех. админ Николай тестирует движок. Скоро всё будет.

----------


## НСА

*Mazaykina*Спасибо большое за ваше терпение и внимание к нам новичкам. Пока мы всему научимся...

----------


## Гулечка

Как загрузить фото друзья? Ответьте пожалуйста)))

----------


## koroleva-new

Огромная просьба о помощи! я поняла, что новичок, и прав у меня на открытие тех или иных разделов пока нет! а как получить какое-то нужное письмо??? и где именно оставлять свои сообщения? буду ждать ответа!

----------


## Юлия 81

Спасибо нашим модераторам за их бесконечное терпение - с каждым новым членом этого прекрасного сообщества - вопросы старые!

----------


## Оль-ля

На моё замечание ребёнку :"Не спрашивай ,подумай сам ." ,он ответил :"Зачем думать ,если можно спросить."  И тут та же ситуация .Спасибо  модераторам за  терпение .Теперь то и дело прибегаю к правилам форума ,перечитываю прежде чем спросить .

----------


## Evangeliya Efron

Здравствуйте, а новичкам можно загружать свою аватарку? у меня пока не получается.((

----------


## Кудельникова

Здравствуйте! зарегистрировалась на форуме, зашла в раздел "Детские праздники", но не могу открыть раздел "НОвый год"!!!что делать?

----------


## Славина

> зарегистрировалась на форуме, зашла в раздел "Детские праздники", но не могу открыть раздел "НОвый год"!!!что делать?


Вам нужно пройти, как бы, испытательный срок. Месяц на форуме и 30 информативных сообщений. Общайтесь в доступных пока вам темах.Такие  правила. Удачи!

----------


## Славина

> Как загрузить фото друзья? Ответьте пожалуйста)))





> Здравствуйте, а новичкам можно загружать свою аватарку? у меня пока не получается.((


Не только можно, но и нужно! 

Вам нужно зайти в свой кабинет. С левой стороны ищите раздел "Мои настройки". В нём ищите строку "Изменить аватар", дальше там написано всё, загружаете своё фото и "Сохранить" Пробуйте.

----------


## Dju

> Здравствуйте! зарегистрировалась на форуме, зашла в раздел "Детские праздники", но не могу открыть раздел "НОвый год"!!!что делать?


Здравствуйте, я модератор "Детского раздела". Есть такая тема в разделе, которая все объясняет "Тайна закрытых дверей" - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136077
Открыть не можете потому, что условия входа в "Новый год" "30 сообщений через 30 дней". 

В Детском разделе есть темы, в которых тоже можно задавать вопросы, знакомиться, осваиваться. 
Здесь можно задавать вопросы - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137630&page=25
Здесь можно просто поболтать: о деле или отвлеченно - http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137629&page=11
И самое главное, открыта специальная тема для новичков, "Песочница". Сейчас там как раз не осталось ни одного новичка.... А старичкам нравится в этой темке, сидят там, не выводятся - весь "песочек" мне уже истоптали - . Заходите! Берите власть в свои руки. Ведь она именно вас ждет!

----------


## Dee sea

Если эта страничка для новичков. Вопрос есть относительно загрузки фотографии в тему. Как это сделать? Направьте где прочитать об этом? и всем ли онадоступна (эта "самая" кнопочка)?

----------


## ЕленаНик

Доброго времени суток, уважаемые модераторы! У меня есть предложение разделить тему "Документы для праздника" раздела "Организация работы" на несколько тем, конкретно под каждый праздник- Сейчас огромным спросом пользуются документы для проведения Нового года-вот для этого одна тема. Для свадеб-другая тема и т.д. Думаю, так будет наиболее удобно и для тех, кто делает запрос, и для тех, кто хочет выложить свои наработки, и для тех, кто ищет что-то готовое. Спасибо за внимание!

----------


## Натник

Доброго времени администраторы и модераторы! У меня такой вопрос - можно ли добавить в опции редактора сообщений теги mp3, для того чтобы можно было аудиофайлы в виде плеера добавлять?

----------


## OLGAM

Всем доброго времени суток. Я столкнулась с проблемой: в теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137739 не просмотреть скрытый текст. Подскажите, что не так?
Заранее благодарю.

----------


## Almi

> Всем доброго времени суток. Я столкнулась с проблемой: в теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137739 не просмотреть скрытый текст. Подскажите, что не так?
> Заранее благодарю.


Almi День добрый! У меня таже проблема.Читаю отзывы о песенках, но сама не могу промотреть скрытый текст.Что делаю не так?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я столкнулась с проблемой: в теме http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137739 не просмотреть скрытый текст. Подскажите, что не так?





> У меня таже проблема.Читаю отзывы о песенках, но сама не могу промотреть скрытый текст.Что делаю не так?


Уважаемые новички нашего форума! Для того, чтобы просмотреть закрытые разделы или некоторые скрытые сообщения, вам нужно пройти *испытательный срок*, а именно - не менее 30 дней пребывания на форуме, и не менее 30 информативных сообщений. 

Как только вы пройдёте испытательный срок и перейдёте в разряд активных пользователей, вы сами сможете, при желании, скрывать свои сообщения.  *Здесь* расписано, как это сделать.

Набирайтесь терпения, осваивайтесь, читайте открытые для вас темы и сообщения, а также - обязательно вступайте в разговор.  :Yes4:  Вы попали на ФОРУМ, на котором, прежде всего, общаются, а уж потом пользуются наработками других форумчан и выкладывают свой материал. Успехов!  :Victory:

----------


## Zadov_star

не могу   дать ссылку на сайт, так положено для новичков? Через сколько сообщений опция станет доступной?

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

Скажите пожалуйста,почему навесили замочек на тему  :Tu: Перемещено: *ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКИ (тексты к играм с буквами)*Хотела выставить перестроение,а куда теперь писать???

----------


## Mazaykina

> не могу дать ссылку на сайт, так положено для новичков?


Нет, такого правила нет. А что за ссылка? Может она просто заблокирована?



> а куда теперь писать???


Тань, если ты кинешь в меня ссылкой на эту тему, я смогу ответить, а искать по всему форуму ведущих, где была такая тема, у меня нет времени. :)

----------


## Славина

> Скажите пожалуйста,почему навесили замочек на тему Перемещено: ПЕРЕСТРАИВАЛКИ (тексты к играм с буквами)Хотела выставить перестроение,а куда теперь писать???


Сюда *Таня*  :Yes4:  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569&page=7

Это раздел *Малые литературные жанры* http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190

----------


## ТАТЬЯНА55

> Тань, если ты кинешь в меня ссылкой на эту тему, я смогу ответить, а искать по всему форуму ведущих, где была такая тема, у меня нет времени.


 :Derisive: Марина спасибо,вопрос уже снимаю :Aga: Иринка Славина подсказала :Ok: 



> Сюда Таня  http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135569&page=7
> Это раздел Малые литературные жанры http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=190


Спасибо Ирина!! :Tender:

----------


## Куликова Ольга

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как писать сообщения?

----------


## svetalutik

Спасибо большое наконец то нашла нужную тему,тоже не могла разобраться почему не могу войти на некоторые страницы.Теперь все понятно.Спасибо еще раз огромное за этот сайт у вас очень интересно.И вот конечно же один вопрос сегодня написала но наверное не в той теме.Если людям например нужна какая то аудиозапись,они ее ищут каким образом можно им помочь.Например ищут какую то песенку у меня в архиве в моем компе она есть,как мне поделится.Когда пишу сообщения можно отправлять только видео,а аудио каким образом?

----------


## Ольгия

> у меня в архиве в моем компе она есть,как мне поделится.Когда пишу сообщения можно отправлять только видео,а аудио каким образом?


Загружаешь на любой файлообменник, лучше всего, если у тебя есть Яндекс Диск, там практически бессрочно, или сюда http://rghost.ru/main  Ну или любой другой.
После загрузки копируешь адресную строку и вставляешь в своё сообщение, только потом обязательно сделай пробел или энтер, чтобы ссылка активизировалась.

----------


## Mazaykina

> как мне поделится.


Когда вы хотите что-то написать в теме, открываете ОТВЕТИТЬ В ТЕМЕ. Посмотрите в нижний левый угол  Нажав на эту кнопку, можно напрямую залить любой файл и в теме дать на него ссылку.

----------


## svetalutik

Спасибо Марина.Я все таки хотела бы пройти курс по обучению.Но не могу теперь найти ваше сообщение.Я живу в Германии можно ли деньги перевести через весторн Юнион вам?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Загружаешь на любой файлообменник, лучше всего, если у тебя есть Яндекс Диск, там практически бессрочно, или сюда http://rghost.ru/main Ну или любой другой.
> После загрузки копируешь адресную строку и вставляешь в своё сообщение, только потом обязательно сделай пробел или энтер, чтобы ссылка активизировалась.


Всё верно.  :Yes4:  Ещё наипростейший файлообменник для начинающих вот этот: http://files.mail.ru/

И небольшое дополнение:
лучше всего нажимать под окном своего сообщения на "*Расширенный режим*" или "*Предварительный просмотр*". Тогда Вы сможете увидеть, как будет выглядеть сообщение на форуме, и изменить что-то по своему желанию. Если всё устраивает, нажимаете *Отправить сообщение*.




> Я все таки хотела бы пройти курс по обучению.Но не могу теперь найти ваше сообщение.


Светлана, я на Ваше сообщение в Академии ответила здесь:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post4944958

Светлана, чтобы находить свои сообщения и темы, где Вы писали, почаще заглядывайте к себе в кабинет! Они все там отражаются!  :Grin: 
А ещё, обращайте, пожалуйста, внимание на анонсы и новости (на шапке форума). Например, сейчас там отражается информация, когда начался курс Марины Зайкиной и дана ссылка на её тему:
[IMG]http://*********net/6285663m.jpg[/IMG]

----------


## Ольгия

> открываете ОТВЕТИТЬ В ТЕМЕ. Посмотрите в нижний левый угол  Нажав на эту кнопку,


У меня нет такой кнопки. В левом нижнем - только галочка стоит Показывать подпись. И ни в других углах, ни в строчке тоже нет  :No2:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> У меня нет такой кнопки. В левом нижнем - только галочка стоит Показывать подпись. И ни в других углах, ни в строчке тоже нет


Уфф... я думала, что я одна такая слепуша! Даже постеснялась сюда написать... Теперь признаюсь - тоже в упор не вижу!!!  :Blink:  Караул! Куда кнопка провалилась?!!   :Taunt: 
Пожалуйста, напишите кто-нибудь, у кого отражается эта волшебная кнопочка? Или только у нас с Ольгией её нет?  :Meeting:

----------


## nezabudka-8s

Ура! Появилась кнопочка!!! Даже две! Ещё и на сервис публикаций http://*********ru/, чтобы картинки загружать!  :Yahoo:  Их точно не было. Видимо, Мариша исправила! Спасибо, Мариночка!  :Tender: 
[IMG]http://*********org/6557856m.jpg[/IMG]
Только кнопочки видны в режиме "Быстрый ответ". В расширенном режиме они исчезают.

----------


## Mazaykina

> Ура! Появилась кнопочка!!! Даже две! Ещё и на сервис публикаций http://*********ru/, чтобы картинки загружать! Их точно не было. Видимо, Мариша исправила! Спасибо, Мариночка!


Спасибо нашему НИКОЛАЮ!!! Я-то думала, что майл все видят. Он уже исправил и добавил сервис заливки фотографий.

----------

alla.kalinichenko (14.02.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Спасибо нашему НИКОЛАЮ!!!


Техподдержка рулит!!!  :Ok:  Спасибо Вам, Николай!!!  :Tender:

----------


## Ольгия

И у меня появились! Обе!!!! Спасибо большое! Вот опять делаю вывод - не надо стесняться и бояться говорить о проблемах!

----------


## Ирина64тамада

Добрый день, форумчане! Хотелось бы приобрести программу для Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Подскажите у кого из мастеров они есть? Если укажите ссылочки-буду очень благодарна.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Добрый день, форумчане! Хотелось бы приобрести программу для Деда Мороза и Снегурочки. Подскажите у кого из мастеров они есть? Если укажите ссылочки-буду очень благодарна.


Ирина, не совсем понятно, какая программа Вам нужна, для какой аудитории и на какое мероприятие... Для корпоратива? Для приглашения ДМ и Снегурочки домой? Для Дома культуры? Для школы или детского сада?

Загляните в Бутик в раздел *Новогодние сценарии для любой аудитории*. Это свежие авторские программы, написанные в этом году. Посмотрите, может, там что-нибудь подходящее для себя найдёте...

Есть у наших мастеров и некоторые прошлогодние программы. Даю ссылки:
1. *Новогодние вкусняшки* от Елены Уралочки.
2. *Пожелания Деда Мороза* от "Ники Плюс".
3. *Оркестр Снегурочек* от Юлии Черниковой (Dju).
4. Блок *"Снегурочку вызывали?"* от Лены Kley.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> 4. Блок *"Снегурочку вызывали?"* от Лены Kley.


Прошу прощения, не ту ссылку дала... Этот блок находится *здесь*.

----------


## Ирина64тамада

> Ирина, не совсем понятно, какая программа Вам нужна, для какой аудитории и на какое мероприятие... Для корпоратива? Для приглашения ДМ и Снегурочки домой? Для Дома культуры? Для школы или детского сада?
> 
> Загляните в Бутик в раздел *Новогодние сценарии для любой аудитории*. Это свежие авторские программы, написанные в этом году. Посмотрите, может, там что-нибудь подходящее для себя найдёте...
> 
> Есть у наших мастеров и некоторые прошлогодние программы. Даю ссылки:
> 1. *Новогодние вкусняшки* от Елены Уралочки.
> 2. *Пожелания Деда Мороза* от "Ники Плюс".
> 3. *Оркестр Снегурочек* от Юлии Черниковой (Dju).
> 4. Блок *"Снегурочку вызывали?"* от Лены Kley.


Света, спасибо Вам огромное!!!!! Программа нужна была для корпоративов. Хотелось своим Д.М. и Снегурочке предложить что-то интересное, новое. И столько "откопала" для себя)))) Спешу приобретать.... Открыла для себя новые имена мастеров. Спасибо!!!!!!

----------


## elmira67

Здравствуйте! Скажите пожалуйста куда зайти, что бы найти бесплатный материал к новогоднему корпоративу.

----------


## Ольгия

> бесплатный материал к новогоднему корпоративу


Новый год http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=137132
Год Козы-Овцы http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138359

----------


## elmira67

Спасибо БОЛЬШОЕ!!!

----------


## elmira67

Спасибо, Света, огромное (Ни как еще не разберусь  до конца что тут и как, как запомнить страничку с хорошим материалом, надеюсь  научусь)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Спасибо, Света, огромное (Ни как еще не разберусь  до конца что тут и как, как запомнить страничку с хорошим материалом, надеюсь  научусь)


Всему научитесь, Эльмира, я даже не сомневаюсь! Было бы желание! :Ok:  
Я своё предыдущее сообщение удалила, потому что написала одновременно с Ольгией, и выставила почти те же ссылки, что и она.  :Grin:  Но вижу- Вы успели прочитать. 

А запоминать нужные страницы форума и не надо.  :Meeting:  Лучше на них подписаться и тогда в любой момент Вы сможете их найти. 


Рассказываю пошагово,* как оформить подписку на темы, в которых нет ваших постов* (в случае написания сообщения, подписка на ваш кабинет оформляется автоматически). 

*1.* В любой понравившейся Вам теме найдите на панеле над самым верхним сообщением (под нумерацией страниц) строку с предлагаемыми опциями (обвела красным):
[IMG]http://*********net/6264959.png[/IMG]
*2.* Нажмите на *Опции темы* и в выпадающем окошке выберите *Подписаться на эту тему...*
[IMG]http://*********net/6283390.png[/IMG]
*3.* Как только нажмёте, страница обновится и появится следующее предложение, в котором нужно выбрать, где вы будете получать уведомления (в кабинете или по электронной почте). Во второй строке указано, сколько всего у вас подписных тем по форуму.  Затем нажимаете *Подписаться.*
[IMG]http://*********net/6282366.png[/IMG]
4. Найти все свои подписные темы Вы можете у себя в кабинете или прямо на панеле форума (под шапкой), нажав на слово *Навигация*

[IMG]http://*********net/6238334m.png[/IMG]
Открыв список тем, там же можно и отписаться, если какая-то тема Вас больше не интересует. Или в своём кабинете в папке *подписки*.

Наш форум чудесно устроен! Тут создано всё-всё для удобного пользования. Помню, когда я пришла на форум, первым делом исследовала все его функции, великим и могучим методом ТЫКА, облазив каждый уголок в своём кабинете и под шапкой форума.  :Taunt:  После нескольких дней такого "тыканья", я уже летала по форуму, как наша голубка, беспрепятственно (за исключением закрытых тем)! 
Поэтому, не бойтесь "тыкать", Вы ничего не сломаете и не повредите. Зато быстрее освоитесь и будете чувствовать себя более комфортно. Удачи!  :Victory:

----------

annuschka (23.07.2016)

----------


## elmira67

Света, не ожидала быстрого реагирования :Tender:  Если что то не понятно я могу у вас всегда спрашивать или так не принято? За пошаговую инструкцию благодарю (разжеванную информацию даже  я понимаю)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Если что то не понятно я могу у вас всегда спрашивать или так не принято?


Конечно, Эльмира! А для чего эта тема существует?  :Grin:  Для того, чтобы здесь спрашивали! И не только новички, но и постоянные пользователи каких-то вещей не знают, друг другу подсказывают. Не я, так кто-то другой ответит. Спрашивайте, не стесняйтесь!  :Yes4:  Я так понимаю, что Вы и Ведущая, и музыкальный руководитель детсада? Если так, то у музруков есть специальные темы, подпишитесь на них. Или просто почитайте. Там практически все ответы уже есть:

1. *Для новичков. Сундучок умельца. Ответы на часто задаваемые вопросы*
2. *Кейс новичка. Оформление сообщений.*

У Ведущих - аналогичная тема:  *А КАК? Часто задаваемые вопросы на форуме*

А также, у ведущих есть замечательный раздел *ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки*, где заботливая Танюша Курочка берёт всех новичков под своё крылышко. Всем поможет, всех приласкает, всем подскажет. Осваивайтесь! Успехов Вам!

----------


## svetalutik

здравствуйте.я хотела бы тоже поделиться своими переделками.подскажите как это сделать,пожалуйста?.И как повысить репутацию?

----------


## дилчра ерталаповна

извените подскажите пожалуйста,как изменить имя  при входе в форум ,есть изменить пороль ,а имя нет .Заходишь в профиль там где имя написано правильно а на страничке отображено другое имя.Просто когда регистрировалась торопилась .

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> здравствуйте.я хотела бы тоже поделиться своими переделками.подскажите как это сделать,пожалуйста?.


Светлана, в соответствующем разделе. Наш форум для разных творческих профессий (музыкантов, ведущих, педагогов, музруков, хореографов, физруков, поэтов и т.д. и т.п.).  Зайдите на главную страницу форума: http://forum.in-ku.com/
Просмотрите все разделы сверху донизу, найдите интересующий раздел, а в нём - нужную Вам тему, и там делитесь. Удачи! 




> И как повысить репутацию?


Нажать на звёздочку в левом нижнем углу под аватаром пользователя. Эту звёздочку Вы должны видеть у всех, кроме себя (чтобы себе не могли повысить репутацию). В выпавшем окошке можете вписать комментарий (необязательно) и нажать кнопку "Добавить отзыв".
*1.*[IMG]http://*********net/6246084.png[/IMG]   *2.*[IMG]http://*********net/6249156.png[/IMG]



> как изменить имя при входе в форум ,есть изменить пороль ,а имя нет .Заходишь в профиль там где имя написано правильно а на страничке отображено другое имя.


Диляра, то имя, которое Вы написали в своём профиле, можно поменять в любой момент. И видят это имя только те, кто заходит к вам в профиль.

То имя, которое написано у Вас над аватаром и при входе на форум - *дилчра ерталаповна* - это не имя, а *ник* (логин), как псевдоним, понимаете? И видят его ВСЕ! И считают, что Вы осознанно так себя называете.  :Grin: 
Поэтому, на будущее... Когда будете ещё где-нибудь регистрироваться, не торопитесь! 
Самостоятельно изменить ник невозможно! Единственный, кто может изменить Ваш ник, это администратор форума! Как обратиться к администратору с просьбой сменить ник, я подробно объясняла *здесь*.
Удачи!

----------


## Смолянинова

*Mazaykina*, здравствуйте, что то я уже начинают отчаиваться. не ужели вообще ничего не понимаю. ткните пожалуйста носом как слепого котенка как пользоваться форумом

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> что то я уже начинают отчаиваться. не ужели вообще ничего не понимаю. ткните пожалуйста носом как слепого котенка как пользоваться форумом


Наталья, позвольте протянуть Вам руку помощи! 
Для того, чтобы полноценно общаться на форуме, нужно понять, к какому разделу форума Вас отнести. 

Вот *здесь* - главная страница форума со списком всех разделов и тем.
Просмотрите сверху донизу, заходите в интересующие темы, читайте и пишите, где пожелаете.

Лучше всего, для начала, кратко рассказать о себе в теме *О нас*. Тогда сразу будет понятно, чем Вы занимаетесь по жизни и в каком разделе форума Вам будет комфортно.

Если Вы ведущая или организатор праздника, то первые шаги новички форума делают в этом разделе: 
 *ИН-КУ-батор для новичков или Под крылышком у Курочки.*

Если музыкальный руководитель, то Вам сюда: *Музыкальный руководитель в д/саду*.
Для других профессий и для просто творческих людей - другие разделы. Осваивайтесь!  :Victory: 

Имейте ввиду, что некоторые темы для Вас пока ещё закрыты. Для входа в них нужно пройти *испытательный срок*. Как правило, он составляет 30 информативных сообщений и не менее 30 дней с момента регистрации на форуме. 

Будут ещё вопросы - задавайте, не стесняйтесь. Мы все когда-то были "слепыми котятами".   :Grin:

----------


## marina111

Я бы хотела поблагодарить организаторов и участников форума. здесь столько много интересного.поучительного. Я пока что новичок.Хочется все везде посмотреть глаза горят. только жаль что после 30 сообщений открываются некоторые сообщения.Большое СПАСИБО ВСЕМ!

----------


## Смолянинова

*nezabudka-8s*, какая Вы умница, что ответили. Я уже рассказала про себя. Дорогая незабудочка, подскажите пожалуйста где можно что нибудь подсмотреть на день святого валентина. Я провожу только детские праздники и юбилеи. Свадьбы боюсь. Сейчас с кафе пригласили провести день влюбленных, говорят, что понравился им юбилей который проходил в этом кафе. Но к юбилею подход совсем иной, там к юбиляру все, а тут будет вход свободный. У нас город маленький, если проведу праздник плохо и разговоров будет не мало. Спасибо.

----------


## Курица

> подскажите пожалуйста где можно что нибудь подсмотреть на день святого валентина. Я провожу только детские праздники и юбилеи. Свадьбы боюсь. Сейчас с кафе пригласили провести день влюбленных, говорят, что понравился им юбилей который проходил в этом кафе. Но к юбилею подход совсем иной, там к юбиляру все, а тут будет вход свободный. У нас город маленький, если проведу праздник плохо и разговоров будет не мало.


Иди в личку, *Смолянинова*, потому что вход в темку "День святого Валентина" только после испытательного срока в 30 дней и 30 сообщений. Попытаюсь помочь) :Aga:

----------


## VITALKA

Здравствуйте. Подскажите пожалуйста . Например, мне нужно посмотреть информацию, которую выкладывают форумчане на яндекс диск или др . Захожу по ссылкам  и ничего не открывается. Или 404 ошибка , или просто пусто .  Может я что-то не так делаю?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста . Например, мне нужно посмотреть информацию, которую выкладывают форумчане на яндекс диск или др . Захожу по ссылкам  и ничего не открывается. Или 404 ошибка , или просто пусто .  Может я что-то не так делаю?


Олечка, когда написано - *ошибка 404*, это значит, что у ссылки закончился срок. К сожалению, это довольно частое явление на нашем форуме. Мало кто из пользователей следит за своими ссылками и периодически продлевает их. Либо человек удалил свой материал с файлообменника. Напишите этому пользователю личное сообщение, дайте ссылку на его пост и попросите загрузить заново материал. Либо пусть он с вами в личке поделится.

----------


## VITALKA

> Олечка, когда написано - *ошибка 404*, это значит, что у ссылки закончился срок. К сожалению, это довольно частое явление на нашем форуме. Мало кто из пользователей следит за своими ссылками и периодически продлевает их. Либо человек удалил свой материал с файлообменника. Напишите этому пользователю личное сообщение, дайте ссылку на его пост и попросите загрузить заново материал. Либо пусть он с вами в личке поделится.


Спасибо большое за ответ. Но мне как новичку интересен весь материал с самого начала темы. И писать каждому пользователю займёт очень много времени. Но видимо так и придётся сделать. Просто заметила, что пост свежий совсем, а ссылка не работает. И почти все так у меня , по которым кликаюсь. Вот и подумала, что дело во мне ))))

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Просто заметила, что пост свежий совсем, а ссылка не работает. И почти все так у меня , по которым кликаюсь. Вот и подумала, что дело во мне ))))


Оленька, если я правильно поняла - Вы работаете инструктором по физ-ре в детсаду? Попробуйте зайти к музрукам-дошкольникам в *Срочную помощь* и открыть чью-нибудь ссылку. И посмотрите, будет ли написано - ошибка 404? Там всегда наисвежайший материал, каждый день по несколько постов выкладывается. Если нормально скачивается, значит, дело не в Вас, а действительно - в устаревших ссылках.

----------


## VITALKA

> Оленька, если я правильно поняла - Вы работаете инструктором по физ-ре в детсаду? Попробуйте зайти к музрукам-дошкольникам в *Срочную помощь* и открыть чью-нибудь ссылку. И посмотрите, будет ли написано - ошибка 404? Там всегда наисвежайший материал, каждый день по несколько постов выкладывается. Если нормально скачивается, значит, дело не в Вас, а действительно - в устаревших ссылках.


Светлана , да , пытаюсь разобраться в разделе инструкторов ФК .  Всё сделала по вашей рекомендации...и о , БИНГО , в Муз. ветке  все ссылочки открываются))))) Вы правы !!!!! Спасибо.

----------


## Ведущая Ольга

> Наш форум чудесно устроен! Тут создано всё-всё для удобного пользования. Помню, когда я пришла на форум, первым делом исследовала все его функции, великим и могучим методом ТЫКА, облазив каждый уголок в своём кабинете и под шапкой форума.  После нескольких дней такого "тыканья", я уже летала по форуму, как наша голубка, беспрепятственно (за исключением закрытых тем)! 
> Поэтому, не бойтесь "тыкать", Вы ничего не сломаете и не повредите. Зато быстрее освоитесь и будете чувствовать себя более комфортно. Удачи!


Вот и я "тыкаю" второй день, до этого просто почти неделю читала, боялась что-либо нажать, зато уже кое-что получается, и это еще больше заводит, и хочется познавать форум еще и еще больше, так как здесь очень много всего интересного. Всем огромное спасибо!

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как поставить свое фото в профиль? Зашла в раздел "Мой профиль", потыкалась, помыкалась, но увы((


Объясняю пошагово со скринами.

*Как поставить своё фото в профиль.**1.* Нажимаете на слово "*Кабинет*" над шапкой форума:
[img]http://*********net/6946482m.png[/img]

*2.* В кабинете в левой панели меню, в настройках, находите строчку *Изменить фотографию*:
[img]http://*********net/6893234m.png[/img]
*3.* На обновлённой странице *загружаете файл* со своего компьютера (максимальный размер фото - 1000 на 700 пикселей или 100.0 Кб.).
Затем в правом нижнем углу нажимаете кнопку *Сохранить*.
[img]http://*********net/6928053m.png[/img]
*4.*  После этого обычно выскакивает такая рамка, в которой написано, что загрузка прошла неудачно:
[img]http://*********net/6929077m.png[/img]Не обращайте на неё внимание, она возникает ошибочно.

*5*. Нажмите на *Мой профиль* над шапкой форума:
[img]http://*********net/6911669m.png[/img]
Зайдите в свой профиль и посмотрите, установилось ли фото. У меня - да! :Grin: 
[img]http://*********net/6918837m.png[/img]
В любой момент вы можете изменить фотографию своего профиля по тому же алгоритму действий.
Удачи! :Victory:

----------


## Я ,Наталья!

Добрый день! ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ! Одна надежда на вас, у меня перестали скачиваться файлы через яндекс диск, вот что выдает: Не удаётся завершить защищённую транзакцию

 Вы попытались получить доступ к адресу https://yadi.sk/d/DhThirtQhEC25, который сейчас недоступен. Убедитесь, что веб-адрес (URL) введён правильно, и попытайтесь перезагрузить страницу.

 Безопасное подключение: критическая ошибка (40) с сервера

https://yadi.sk/d/DhThirtQhEC25
 Уже весь интернет перекопала, ничего не могу найти......  помогите!!!!!!!!!! Что делать нужно???????????????????

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> ОЧЕНЬ НУЖНА ПОМОЩЬ! Одна надежда на вас, у меня перестали скачиваться файлы через яндекс диск


Наталья, рекомендую обратиться со своей проблемой к Александру Зорину:
Тема:* Справочная (Возможно, я знаю ответ на ваш вопрос)*

В той теме Александр отвечает на вопросы, которые возникают в процессе работы на компьютере.

Только, пожалуйста, не пишите таким огромным кричащим шрифтом (семёрка - это уж чересчур  :Meeting: ). Это не спасёт положения. Кто увидит Ваше сообщение - тот увидит, независимо от размера шрифта.
Ваш пост отредактировала, чтобы он не выглядел таким пугающим. :Grin:

----------


## lga0605

Пишу в стихах "истории любви" молодых, для первого тоста тамады на свадьбе. Можно ли это прорекламировать на сайте и каким образом?

----------


## Mazaykina

> Можно ли это прорекламировать на сайте и каким образом?


Ответила в личку.

----------


## *Масяня*

Подскажите пожалуйста, я поставила фото на аватар, но она почему то не отображается в ответах, хотя в кабинете она стоит...( Чего делать то?)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Подскажите пожалуйста, я поставила фото на аватар, но она почему то не отображается в ответах, хотя в кабинете она стоит...( Чего делать то?)


Юлия, аватар и фотография в вашем профиле - это две разные вещи. Посмотрите это моё сообщение, здесь подробно объяснено, как поставить фото в профиль:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.ph...=1#post5034045
У Вас прекрасно это получилось, Вы молодец!  :Ok: 

А чтобы поставить аватар, нужно в своём кабинете, в меню настроек, нажать на строчку "*Изменить аватар*":

[img]http://*********net/6984157.png[/img]Пробуйте. У Вас обязательно всё получится! :Ok:

----------


## Кита Ра

Наверное, этот вопрос уже звучит в тысячный раз, но я так понимаю, что если на форуме наберешь 30 полезных сообщений или больше и пробудешь ровно месяц, то только тогда появится право открыть новую тему? Так? Или не так? :Blush2: 
Заранее извиняюсь за тысяча первый раз:)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> я так понимаю, что если на форуме наберешь 30 полезных сообщений или больше и пробудешь ровно месяц, то только тогда появится право открыть новую тему? Так?


Елизавета, да, именно так. :Yes4:  Если не ошибаюсь, об этом написано в приветственном сообщении администратора Марины Зайкиной (Mazaykina), которое приходит  в личку каждому новичку сразу после регистрации. Она там всё разъясняет. Посмотрите у себя в кабинете в папке "Входящие", почитайте.

----------


## rolena

Добрый вечер! Почему-то стали скрытыми некоторые ссылки, хотя никогда такого не было. Может введены какие-то новые правила после отпуска? Спасибо.

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Почему-то стали скрытыми некоторые ссылки, хотя никогда такого не было. Может введены какие-то новые правила после отпуска?


Здравствуйте, Елена. Ссылки скрыты не все, согласны? Т.е. какие-то скрытые сообщения Вам видны? 
Новых правил никаких нет, а вот функцию Сокрытие ссылок применяют и осваивают всё больше и больше пользователей. В зависимости от того, на какую букву в меню они нажали, выделив текст при написания сообщения, и какую категорию пользователей выбрали для просмотра этого текста, те и увидят этот текст.

Если нажали на букву *R*, тогда увидит только тот, кто сам написал в данной теме. Например, я знаю, что так любят делать в Беседках - показывать свои сообщения только тем, кто сам там пишет (неважно, новичок он или старожил форума). 

Если пользователь нажал букву *S*  в меню и выбрал из списка такую категорию, под которую Вы не подходите, соответственно, Вы также не увидите его сообщение. Например, часто ставят категорию 100-100 (сто сообщений у пользователя и сто дней со момента регистрации). Вы такие ссылки не увидите, потому что у Вас всего 75 сообщений, хотя и зарегистрированы очень давно.

 Что мешает набрать больше, стать полноправным и активным форумчанином и, в результате, видеть все скрытые ссылки, даже если поставят 500-365 (для мастеров, у которых 500 сообщений и год на форуме)?

Поймите, никто никому тут ничего не обязан. Каждый пользователь сам вправе выбирать, кому показать свой пост, с кем поделиться материалом и какое ограничение ставить. 

Сокрытие ссылок - замечательная функция, стимулирующая форумчан к общению и написанию сообщений! Надеюсь, это подтолкнёт и Вас! :Grin: 
Приятного и полезного времяпрепровождения на форуме!

----------

Valenta (05.02.2016)

----------


## Olia Medvedeva

Спасибо за разъяснения, я тоже не знала как поставить аватарку. Теперь получилось. УРА!




> Кейс новичка. Оформление сообщений.


Спасибо за информацию. Я первый раз смогла оформить ссылочку. Спасибо!

----------


## Elisabir

Девочки добрый вечер, я совсем новичок, проблем с загрузкой фото и аватаркой не было , а вот как поставить подпись, что то я не нашла, и еще вопрос, не изменились ли правила, 30 сообщений и 30 дней, что то мне тут Татьяна в теме для новичков написала 5 сообщений и 5 дней регистрации.. или я что то не правильно поняла?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Девочки добрый вечер, я совсем новичок


Мария, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! :flower:  Если это Вы на аватаре, то примите от меня комплиментик - Вы очень привлекательная! :Tender:  
И молодой человек, стоящий рядом с Вами, тоже симпатиШный. :Oj: 




> как поставить подпись, что то я не нашла


Машенька, сейчас Вам и не получится её поставить, потому что ещё время не подошло... :Meeting:  Но всё-равно заранее расскажу, потом вернётесь сюда, почитаете...)))

*Как поставить автоподпись:*
Заходите в свой *кабинет* и в левой панели меню, в настройках, находите строчку - *Редактировать подпись*. Нажимаете её и действуете по предложенному алгоритму. Подпись пишете, как сообщение. Можно вставлять ссылки на изображение, нажимать на смайлики, менять шрифт, размер и т.д.
 Вот скрин моей автоподписи, на текстовое содержание можете не смотреть, у Вас будет своё:

[img]http://*********ru/7868750m.png[/img]
Когда закончите, нажмите справа внизу "*Предпросмотр подписи*". Вы увидите, как будет выглядеть Ваша автоподпись. Если что-то не понравится - опять редактируете и снова можете посмотреть "Предпросмотр". И только после того, как всё устроит, нажмёте "*Сохранить подпись*".

[img]http://*********ru/7913792m.png[/img]
Уверена, что у Вас получится.  :Yes4:  Если что не так - заново отредактируете.




> не изменились ли правила, 30 сообщений и 30 дней


Правила не изменились, по-прежнему автоподпись новичкам не доступна, во избежание саморекламы и спама. А вот как только Вы наберёте 30 информативных сообщений, пробудете 30 дней на форуме, Вам автоматически и заслуженно откроется эта функция. :Aga: 




> что то мне тут Татьяна в теме для новичков написала 5 сообщений и 5 дней регистрации.. или я что то не правильно поняла?


Татьяна говорила про другое. Цитирую её:



> Читая темы, обязательно оставляй свои сообщения, так как в нужную для тебя тему можно будет попасть, имея 5 сообщений и регистрацию не менее 5 дней.


Таня объясняла Вам про доступ в раздел Новый год, а про автоподпись у Вас разговора не было.))) Хотя, в новогодний раздел как раз сейчас доступ открыт для всех желающих, так что можете прогуляться по темкам...)))

В общем, осваивайтесь, Машенька! И ничего не бойтесь. Если что, мы рядом, только позовите...  :Grin:

----------

mochalova19 (05.02.2016)

----------


## Курица

> Татьяна в теме для новичков написала 5 сообщений и 5 дней регистрации.. или я что то не правильно поняла?


*Elisabir*, Мария, вам была нужна КОНКРЕТНАЯ Новогодняя темка-и о ней я Вам ответила. А во все другие темы, которые (ПОКА!!!) у вас смотрятся под грифом "Личный", вход через месяц после регистрации при наличии 30 результативных сообщений. :Aga: 

ЗЫ, НЕрезультативные :Grin:  (типа "Вау!2, "Класс!","Спасибо!", "Мне понравилось!","Беру на вооружение!" и т.п.) считаться не будут и будут автоматически удаляться модераторами как флуд)))



> В общем, осваивайтесь, Машенька! И ничего не бойтесь. Если что, мы рядом, только позовите...


 :Aga: да,Света права :Ok: 
"Ищите-и обрящете, стучите-и вам откроют!" :Tender:

----------


## Elisabir

> Мария, приветствую Вас на нашем форуме! Если это Вы на аватаре, то примите от меня комплиментик - Вы очень привлекательная! 
> И молодой человек, стоящий рядом с Вами, тоже симпатиШный.


))))Светлана Спасибо большое за комплиментик))) Да на фото я и мой супруг))))))))

*nezabudka-8s*, 
*Курица*, 
Девочки спасибо вам большое, за объяснения))) все поняла , значит глазоньки не совсем в ночи ослепли и действительно я и не могла найти еще пока подписи. В Новогодней темке ковыряюсь уже вторую ночь))) очень много полезного ... Только вот по поводу информативных сообщений никак не могу в толк взять... я ж пока еще не могу никакой информацией поделиться)) и не потому что жадная а потому что это всё для меня еще темный лес... и ох как ново)))))))так что чувствую 30 сообщений буду я копить в свою копилочку очень долго... так как влезать в тему в которой не понимаешь наверное не совсем корректно будет))

----------


## Курица

> Только вот по поводу информативных сообщений никак не могу в толк взять... я ж пока еще не могу никакой информацией поделиться)) и не потому что жадная а потому что это всё для меня еще темный лес... и ох как ново)))))))так что чувствую 30 сообщений буду я копить в свою копилочку очень долго...


Совсем нет,Маш! Совсем не трудно что-то от себя(ну, что ты думаешь по этому поводу))))написать в ОБЩИХ темках, я имею в виду темы такого плана:
http://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=340 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=120925 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=128438 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=130857 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136765 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138624 
И в Ин-Ку баторе:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=136716 
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=135322 

Все приведенные мною темки-не такие, о которых можно сказать твоими словами,Маша :Grin: 



> влезать в тему в которой не понимаешь наверное не совсем корректно будет))


Так что...вливайся!!!!!!
А если чего-то не знаешь, КАК СДЕЛАТЬ-иди в темку http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=105028&page=57   -но читай её не с начала(там еще старый движок был на форуме)-а с конца-стр. 10 пролистаешь-и увидишь, что там ответы на те вопросы, которые обычно интересуют ВСЕХ новичков))) :Aga:

----------


## Elisabir

Спасибо Татьяна)))) Ночью опять залезу буду изучать))))))))) сейчас уже убегаем в ресторан..))) Постараюсь побыстрее тут адаптироваться )))

----------


## зірка

Вот внятное объяснение как пользоваться форумом. Спасибо большое

----------


## ТВЕРИЧАНКА

Подскажите, пожалуйста, как найти все СВОИ сообщения на форуме?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> как найти все СВОИ сообщения на форуме?


Юлечка, двумя способами:

1. В сообщении правее ника нажать на чёрный треугольник и в выпавшем окошке нажать на строчку "Сообщения форума":
[img]http://*********su/6406108m.png[/img]
2. В профиле в левом меню есть строчка "Найти сообщения", нажать на неё:
[img]http://*********su/6392796.png[/img]

----------


## Ал-су

Спасибо!!!!!Я тоже новичок,и двигаюсь маленькими шажками к заветной цели.Надеюсь настанет тот долгожданный день, когда и для меня  здесь откроются все "двери".

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Я тоже новичок,и двигаюсь маленькими шажками к заветной цели.Надеюсь настанет тот долгожданный день, когда и для меня здесь откроются все "двери".


Алсу, если двигаться такими темпами (в год по одному сообщению), то двери откроются где-то в 2040-м году... Может, стоит ускорить шаг? :Derisive: 
Предлагаю заглянуть в тему: Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?

----------


## Михаил06

Здравствуйте, меня зовут Миша мне 14 лет, и я тоже хочу заниматься проведением праздников. Всё началось с бабушкиного дня рожденния, я нашёл в интернете разные конкурсы, скачал любимую музыку бабушки и весь вечер занимал гостей. И мне это понравилось. Подскажите, с чего начать, есть ли у нас в Ростовской области какие-то курсы или что-нибудь подобное?

----------


## Оптимист+

Не совсем понятен алгоритм действия поиска на сайте .Будем разбираться.Пока многие интересные темы закрыты(((

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Не совсем понятен алгоритм действия поиска на сайте .Будем разбираться.


Иван, загляните в эту темку, я там подробно объясняла, как пользоваться нашим поисковиком:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=139602




> Пока многие интересные темы закрыты(((


Ключевое слово здесь "пока".)) Ну Вы же оптимист! Да ещё и с плюсом! :Grin:  А значит, у Вас всё получится и вскоре откроется. Только нужно ещё поднажать. Написать 30 информационных сообщений - не так-то сложно, было бы желание. :Ok: 
Удачи!

----------


## Ступа

Инетересно, в на аватарку только свое фото можно? или любую картинку. Я не фотогенична ) ..

----------


## Курица

> на аватарку только свое фото можно?


желательно-своё фото, конечно...



> или любую картинку


можно и так :Meeting: 



> Я не фотогенична ) ..


видите-) в конце фразы ставите?!!!Значит-кокетничаете, уважаемая Ступа))) :Blush2:

----------


## angel18

Объясните пожалуйста как встроить видео на форуме, но так, чтобы не ссылка была, а сразу крутилось видео на странице форума. Видео уже закачено на Ютуб.  Я пробовала нажимать на значок "видео (пленка)" и вставлять ссылку на ютуб , но тогда и у вас появляется ссылка. А вот как сделать так, чтобы у вас на  странице форума уже крутился видеоролик. Мне кажется при таком способе видео больше людей смотрят, чем через ссылку на форуме ( ссылку не всегда замечают, а кино всегда). Проконсультируйте меня пожалуйста

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Объясните пожалуйста как встроить видео на форуме, но так, чтобы не ссылка была, а сразу крутилось видео на странице форума. Видео уже закачено на Ютуб. Я пробовала нажимать на значок "видео (пленка)" и вставлять ссылку на ютуб , но тогда и у вас появляется ссылка. А вот как сделать так, чтобы у вас на странице форума уже крутился видеоролик.


Ссылку на нужное видео копируете с адресной строки Youtube. Затем вставляете в сообщение на форуме, нажав на иконку [img]http://*********ru/10556032.png[/img].

Проверьте, как отображается видеоролик, нажав в окне сообщения на "Расширенный режим" или "Предварительный просмотр". Если всё устраивает, нажимаете "Отправить сообщение". 
В течение 30 минут можете редактировать свой пост сами, затем только модератор.




> Мне кажется при таком способе видео больше людей смотрят, чем через ссылку на форуме


Правильно кажется. :Yes4:

----------


## angel18

Спасибо, все получилось

----------


## na4a

> Уважаемые новички нашего форума! Для того, чтобы просмотреть закрытые разделы или некоторые скрытые сообщения, вам нужно пройти *испытательный срок*, а именно - не менее 30 дней пребывания на форуме, и не менее 30 информативных сообщений.


тяжело тащить бегемота из болота....

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> тяжело тащить бегемота из болота....


 :Grin:  Тогда добро пожаловать в эту тему:
Что вам мешает общаться на форуме?

----------


## na4a

> Объясняю пошагово со скринами.
> 
> *Как поставить своё фото в профиль.*


огромное спасибо.все получилось

----------


## viola36

спасибо за информацию!

----------


## Татьяна Ким

На форуме новичок, в роли ведущего-новичок, в-общем везде-новичок, а свадьба первая 18 февраля :)))))))))

----------


## Курица

> а свадьба первая 18 февраля :)))))))))


ну да, это большое испытание.
Я думаю, главное, где тебе надо побывать сейчас, это эта темка:
http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138198 
Она находится в Ин-Ку баторе, куда у тебя есть вход, имеет 23 страницы(!!!!!!!!!!) и создавалась методом мозгового штурма несколько лет обратно. 
Но она важна, т.к. в ней как раз обсуждается ПЛАН построения свадебного сценария(азы), ее название - "Что нам стоит план построить..." или создаём развёрнутый сценплан свадьбы методом мозгового штурма

----------


## Татьяна Ким

И еще вопрос, стоит ли в сценарии учитывать, что сам жених и его гости-военные парнишки. Или уже дать парням забыть о работе и службе?

----------


## Курица

> стоит ли в сценарии учитывать, что сам жених и его гости-военные парнишки. Или уже дать парням забыть о работе и службе?


смотря что ты имеешь в виду...
Если где-то походя подчеркнуть, хотя бы фразой, то-возможно...
А если ты хочешь в свадьбу включить что-то из воинского устава, то я бы не делала)))
Смотри, вот -есть такие рифмованные строки, я сама не говорю стишков, а тебе-вдруг приглянутся?
Восхитительная пара –
Полюбуйтесь, господа!
Недаром выйти за гусара
Мечтали девушки всегда.
Своей страны надежный щит, 
Законности оплот –
Жену он тоже защитит
От всяческих невзгод.
А если речь зайдет о власти,
То перебранка не нужна –
_Муж - командир в военной части,
А дома командир – жена._ :Grin:

----------

Петухова Ольга (02.12.2020)

----------


## Татьяна Ким

Спасибо! Он -командир танка :))))

возьму на запас, вдруг у меня кончатся все тосты и игры , а время заполнить надо. Хотя у меня свадьба-однодневка, и просили впихнуть обычные ритуалы второго дня. Теперь боюсь, что наоборот не хватит на все времени.

вообще, как рассчитать время? я приготовила два комплекта-основной сценарий и конкурсы, игры-"вставки"

Наверное, вам, маститым ведущим мои вопросы кажутся смешными, простите, если уж не в строчку  :Blush2:

----------


## Курица

*Татьяна Ким*, Таня, давай из этой темы уйдем в другую, тут ВОПРОСЫ по работе форума, а не по работе ведущей))) :Aga: 
Вот тут задавай свои вопросы:http://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141124&page=10

----------

nezabudka-8s (17.02.2017)

----------


## nezabudka-8s

В личку поступил вопрос:



> Светик, научи, как удалить некоторые сообщение из личной почты?


Свой ответ дублирую здесь. Возможно кому-то ещё пригодится.
"Личка" у простых пользователей вмещает в себя не более 1000 сообщений, поэтому её нужно периодически чистить. Можно удалить все сообщения, а можно только некоторые.

*Как выборочно удалить личные сообщения:*
Вначале зайти в свой *Кабинет*. В левой панели меню найти *Мои сообщения*.

Зайти в папку *Входящие* или *Отправленные*.

*1 способ (действия пошагово):*1. В списке сообщений *в клеточках* отметить те сообщения, которые нужно удалить. 
2. Нажать на кнопку *Выбранные сообщения*. 
3. В выскочившем окошке найти слово *Удалить* и поставить точку в кружок. 
4. Нажать кнопку *Продолжить*.
[img]http://*********net/9719019m.png[/img]Выбранные сообщения удалятся. :Yes4: 

*2 способ:*1. Открыть любое личное сообщение. Спуститься вниз под диалоговое окно. 
2. Поставить "птичку" в клетку *Удалить*. 
3. Нажать на кнопку *Удалить сообщения*.
[img]http://*********net/9758954m.png[/img]

----------

natka mi (23.08.2017), novgortom (24.08.2017), Ольгия (20.08.2017)

----------


## Ksenka

Доброго дня, підкажіть будь ласка, в якому розділі знайти пісні і музику для зарядки, занять і ігор на українській мові, буду дуже вдячна :Smile3:

----------


## Курица

*Ksenka*, 



> на українській мові


    Форум для музкерівників та вихователів дитячого садочка України - тут https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=187 


 А тут 
https://forum.in-ku.com/forumdisplay.php?f=596   ведущие с Украины обитают

----------

Ksenka (29.11.2017)

----------


## Ksenka

дуже вдячна)

----------


## OlegVeschiy

Было бы не плохо упорядочить настройки. Очень сложно (в моем случае не возможно) найти вкладку с изменением аватара

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Было бы не плохо упорядочить настройки. Очень сложно (в моем случае не возможно) найти вкладку с изменением аватара


Олег, у нас на форуме очень упорядоченные и понятные настройки. :Yes4:  Просто нужно знать, где они находятся. Как правило, любые настройки для пользователя находятся в его кабинете. Поэтому, новичку в первую очередь желательно зайти в свой кабинет и всё там осмотреть.

Вход в кабинет всегда висит на шапке форума. Зайдя в Кабинет, прочитайте, что есть в левой колонке меню. Вы увидите там всё, что сможете изменить или добавить: аватар, фото, личные данные, основные настройки и т.д.


О работе форума, о всех его функциях, опциях и настройках можно почитать в Справке, которая находится в навигационной панели под шапкой форума:

----------

OlegVeschiy (25.06.2018)

----------


## OlegVeschiy

Спасибо вам огромное за объяснение. Просто я думал подобные настройки находятся в "мой профиль".

----------


## komi

Добрый день. Как удалить объвление в разделе продам?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Как удалить объвление в разделе продам?


Здравствуйте, Виктор. Для удаления тем и сообщений нужно обратиться к модераторам, прикреплённым к определённому разделу. Список модераторов и разделов, за которые они отвечают, здесь:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showgroups.php

Правда, не во всех разделах есть модераторы. Тогда нужно обращаться к супер-модераторам, у которых есть доступ ко всем разделам, т.е. ко мне или к Павлу PAN. 

В разделе "Продам" отдельного модератора нет. Напишите мне ЛС и дайте ссылки на объявления, которые нужно удалить, я всё сделаю.
С уважением, Светлана.

----------


## komi

> В разделе "Продам" отдельного модератора нет. Напишите мне ЛС и дайте ссылки на объявления, которые нужно удалить, я всё сделаю.
> С уважением, Светлана.


Спасибо: 
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=138636

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=142750

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140854

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=141423

https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.php?t=140860

----------


## Лидушка

Уважаемые коллеги,проинформируйте, пожалуйста. Что означает: пользователь, местный, мастер, авторитет? Чем они отличаются?  
Что такое альбомы? Как их  добавлять?
 Что такое подписки? Я  так, понимаю это подписаться на автора, который мне нравиться. Как осуществлять подписки?
 Как можно вступать в группы?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> Что означает: пользователь, местный, мастер, авторитет? Чем они отличаются?


Это статусы (звания) пользователей форума. Статус зависит от набранного количества сообщений: 
до 30 - *новичок*, 30 - *пользователь*, 100 - *местный*, 500 - *мастер*, 1000 и до бесконечности - *авторитет*. 





> Что такое альбомы? Как их добавлять?


Альбомы с фотографиями размещаются в профилях пользователей. Для добавления альбома на навигационной панели под шапкой форума нужно нажать на слово "*Сообщество*". В выпавшем окошке нажать на слово "*Альбомы*". 


Страница обновится. Увидите кнопку:

Нажмите на неё и действуйте по предложенному шаблону.





> Что такое подписки? Я так, понимаю это подписаться на автора, который мне нравиться. Как осуществлять подписки?


Подписаться можно на ЛЮБУЮ интересующую тему на форуме, в том числе и авторскую. Сделать это можно во время написания сообщения в теме до того, как его отправить. Для этого нужно перейти в расширенный режим написания сообщения и найти под ним "Дополнительные опции". Там поставить галочку под словом "Подписки" и выбрать вариант подписки. 

*
Второй способ подписки*. Подходит там, где нет ваших постов или где вы не успели их оформить. 
Рассказываю пошагово.

*1.* В любой понравившейся Вам теме найдите на панеле над самым верхним сообщением (под нумерацией страниц) строку с предлагаемыми опциями.
 Нажмите на *Опции темы* и в выпадающем окошке выберите *Подписаться на эту тему...*

*2.* Как только нажмёте, страница обновится и появится следующее предложение, в котором нужно выбрать, где вы будете получать уведомления (в кабинете или по электронной почте). Во второй строке указано, сколько всего у вас подписных тем по форуму.  Затем нажимаете *Подписаться.*

*3*. Найти все свои подписные темы Вы можете на панеле форума (под шапкой), нажав на слово *Навигация*


Или в своём кабинете в папке *Подписки*.

Открыв список тем, там же можно и отписаться, если какая-то тема Вас больше не интересует. 





> Как можно вступать в группы?


Чаще всего группы у нас создаются закрытые, по приглашениям. Посмотреть группы можно во вкладке "Сообщество" - "*Группы*":

Создатель группы сам рассылает приглашения тем, кому посчитает нужным. Можно попробовать подать запрос в группу, но скажу откровенно - новеньких непроверенных пользователей, у которых маленькая активность на форуме и которые мало делятся своими материалами, принимают в группы неохотно. Лучше общаться с коллегами на самом форуме, например, в Беседке. 

Удачи! С уважением, Светлана.

----------

NikTanechka (18.07.2019), valush (18.07.2019), Варшава (18.07.2019), Добронрава (18.07.2019), Лидушка (18.07.2019), Парина (18.07.2019), Ульяна71 (29.11.2019), Я&нина (18.07.2019)

----------


## Ульяна71

Будьте добры, если я зашла на ФОРУМ после долгого перерыва, мне достаточно набрать 30 сообщений, или ждать 30 дней? 
С уважением, Юлия

----------


## PAN

> мне достаточно набрать 30 сообщений,


 :Yes4: ...

----------


## katarina17

добрый день. я не новичок. но некоторые материалы (сценарии) я не вижу. Почему?

----------


## nezabudka-8s

> добрый день. я не новичок. но некоторые материалы (сценарии) я не вижу. Почему?


Здравствуйте, Катерина. У нас на форуме действует функция сокрытия ссылок, поэтому некоторые сообщения не видны. Почитайте здесь подробнее:
https://forum.in-ku.com/showthread.p...=1#post5580139

----------

